# Jacks Gypsy slingshot



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

As you know i made a gypsy catapult for my grandson Jack aged 11 now, when i gave him it i told him it was a blank and to do it up, i wanted to see what he could do, i did tell him not to touch the forks though, 
anyway he came to mine today and what he done I want it back ha ha,
he has put foam on it, and has woves some fancy bands for it, he calls it Jacks Giant Killer, i tried to get him to pose with it but he wont, he is camera shy, anyway here is what he has done, jeff

before









after


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice, I Like, Looks like a great shooter to have.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, that look great


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Not bad! A talented guy for sure!


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Very nice! A slingshot should always be personalized..


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks like Amerindian weaving design. He's pretty good for his age indeed!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Looks like Amerindian weaving design. He's pretty good for his age indeed!


All i know about the weave is its how he makes friendship bands, he learnt of youtube, ive tried i cant do it, jeff


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I am impressed. I understand why you want it back.

Jeff; I want it back!







I want it back!







I want it back









Grandson;







Sorry grandpa.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

I loved your tutorial on how to make a slingshot like this one, and I think now you may have to add a bit from your grandson on weaving those bands. It looks great! A nice personal touch to a fantastic gift, I'm glad to see you have him going with slingshots as well.

Thanks for sharing!









Cheers - John


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

BaneofSmallGame said:


> I loved your tutorial on how to make a slingshot like this one, and I think now you may have to add a bit from your grandson on weaving those bands. It looks great! A nice personal touch to a fantastic gift, I'm glad to see you have him going with slingshots as well.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> ...


for weaving the bands go on youtube thats were he learnt, ive had a go and i cant do them ha ha, too fiddly for me, jeff


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Tell him he did a great job !!


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

cool natural I like it


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

nice fork, nice art work.


----------

